# microclimate ministat 300



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

i know these can run up tp 300 watts but is there a minimum wattage that you need to go over for the stat to work properly


thanks


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

crafty said:


> i know these can run up tp 300 watts but is there a minimum wattage that you need to go over for the stat to work properly
> 
> 
> thanks


No, these work the same as a mat stat would with a heat mat, but you have the extra capacity.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

ok thanks:notworthy:
been looking on the microclimate site and they say these can be used with light bulbs aswell is the true?


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, they can be but the light will be continually going on and off and will blow very quickly


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

ok thanks i thought that would be the case


----------

